
AWS faces Elasticsearch lawsuit for trademark infringement - dhd415
https://searchaws.techtarget.com/news/252471650/AWS-faces-Elasticsearch-lawsuit-for-trademark-infringement
======
foldingmoney
Can anyone with legal experience comment on the strength of Elastic's case?

